# Automator : un engrenage tourne continuellement...



## trucmuche2005 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour à vous tous ! 

Je viens d'utiliser pour la première fois Automator pour créer une application dont le but est simplement de lancer un script AppleScript. L'application est bien créée et fonctionne : quand je l'exécute, elle lance le ptit programme qu'elle est supposée lancer.

Mais par contre, tant que le programme n'est pas fermé par l'utilisateur, il y a un ptit engrenage qui tourne qui tourne dans la barre des menus (juste à côté de la TimeMachine)...

Comment faire pour que cet engrenage ne soit pas visible ?

J'aimerais que quand mon application est lancée, cet engrenage n'apparaisse pas (sans quoi il apparaîtra en permanence car le script sert à lancer une tâche de fond).

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

Grand merci à vous !

Trucmuche


----------



## tatouille (10 Février 2012)

fork -> &


----------



## trucmuche2005 (11 Février 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> fork -> &


Merci pour ta réponse sybilline mais... hum  pourrais-tu être un peu moins concis, s'il te plaît ?  

Voilà ce que j'avais essayé dans Automator au moment de l'écriture de mon script et qui laissait l'engrenage tourner :

```
on run {input, parameters}
    
    do shell script "/Applications/uneApplicationALancerEnTacheDeFond.app/Contents/MacOS/uneApplicationALancerEnTacheDeFond &"
    
    return input
end run
```

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## trucmuche2005 (12 Février 2012)

Je précise un peu... Le script lance bien l'application désirée mais l'engrenage apparaît et reste présent continuellement... Alors qu'avec le &, le shell aurait dû libérer la main non ??

Merci pour votre aide !!


----------



## tatouille (13 Février 2012)

nohup <command> &

https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/darwin/reference/manpages/man1/nohup.1.html


----------



## trucmuche2005 (13 Février 2012)

Salut Tatouille,

Et encore merci pour ta réponse... mais cela ne semble pas fonctionner, étonnamment...
L'engrenage continue à tourner sans cesse. Lorsque je clique dessus et que je clique sur le ptit bouton rouge, il m'indique que le processus a été stoppé (ou annulé, je ne sais plus), l'engrenage disparaît et l'application reste bien démarrée. Mais j'aimerais à ne pas avoir à faire cela pour faire disparaître cet engrenage...

Mon script actuel est :

```
on run {input, parameters}
    
    do shell script "nohup Applications/myApp.app/Contents/MacOS/myApp &"
    
    return input
end run
```
Où est l'erreur ? 

Mille mercis !


----------



## trucmuche2005 (13 Février 2012)

Ok je pense avoir trouvé... Voici ce qui semble fonctionner : 

```
on run {input, parameters}
    
    do shell script "nohup Applications/myApp.app/Contents/MacOS/myApp &> /dev/null &"
    
end run
```


----------

